# change from pro plan may be necessary



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

We switched Benny to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach and Skin. Halfway through our second 30 pound bag, he is having terrible gas and merely grazing his food. He was eating Acana Lamb and Apple before, but I was looking to find something a little less expensive. My feeling is that he really is not a fan of a fish based food, as he has done this before with fish based foods. I also think that he may need a food with some pro biotic ingredients, as he has always had a sensitive tummy. Any suggestions??


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

*may need to change from pro plan*

Duplicate post


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Are you wanting go back to a Lamb formula?
Pro Plan has some.

I don't give my two probiotics, I know a lot of people do. 
My two are eating the PPP SSS

FYI-I merged your two threads into one here in the Nutrition section so you would have your replies all in one thread.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you giving him the shredded blends? That is made with soy, and gives a lot of dogs issues.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

no, I am feeding him Sensitive Stomach and Skin. It does not say shredded formula


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I think the protein in Sensitive Skin & Stomach is salmon? Is it worth trying the regular Pro Plan Large Breed? It's chicken based. There is also a Pro Plan Focus that is chicken and rice.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yes the protein in PPP SSS is salmon, my guys are eating it and don't have gas issues with it or any other problem. They've been eating it for over four years now and doing great, but........ we all know some dogs will do great on a particular food while another dog won't.


----------



## Storm-n-Norman (Apr 7, 2015)

Pro Plan Veterinary Diets (aka Purina Veterinary Diets) has a product called Forti Flora. There are 30 packets in a box, one packet sprinkled over 1 meal a day. It's a canine probiotic that promotes intestinal health, balance, and a healthy immune system. It helps with diarrhea and reduces gas too. I spoke to my vet about my 11 month old's gas issue and he recommended trying the Forti Flora. I love it! It has worked wonders. I also feed PPP in the Large Breed formula. Only downfall is you have to get it from your vet once a month. Totally worth it though.


----------



## ladyjay (Apr 16, 2015)

I use canidae dog food. it has a probiotic. No issues with Duchess


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i have had wonderful luck with Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. Bo had a hard time with stomach issues on other kibbles with chicken beef or duck as the primary source and this has completely resolved our issues. His coat is beautiful too.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My Ben does not do good on a salmon diet - some dogs just don't. 
He is doing good on the Sport 26/16 so far. 
Have you tried any of the Pro Plan Select diets?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Two different times I have tried to feed PP SS&S and after about a week my dogs refuse to eat it. They hate it. 
I have fed ProPlan of it's different varieties for probably 7-8 years now and have been very happy with the food, results, and I do appreciate Purina/ProPlan's support of purebred dog competitions. I feed the shreds and change every bag from chicken, salmon (or the tuna, which I thought was great but they discontinued) and lamb. My dogs have no problem with changing the variety with each bag.

Having said all that, I battled with Bally having soft stool for months -- was constantly giving Pepto or metronidazole and washing poop off his back feathers. He also was a hit or miss eater. I finally decided to switch foods and went with Nutro Venison & Brown Rice. It is lower fat & protein than what PP offers and a different meat source than he's eaten. I also treated with 10 days of metronidazole before & during the diet change. It worked. Stools are normal and he actually eats this stuff. So don't be afraid to play around and see what works for your dog.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Just wanted to add that Lamb based diets are generally lower in fat and protein than most other proteins and may be worth looking into, I second the novel protein idea as well. I heard somewhere (and I don't know if this is true) that the Purina One Lamb diet replaced the Proplan Lamb food because it was essentially he same formula. If this is true than it may be a plus since the One line is a lower cost food than the Proplan line.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I too tried the SSS as Murphy sometimes gets really dry skin in spots and am switching back to Proplan Lamb & Rice. He's had salmon added to food before so it's not that. Soft ginormous stools, gas. Probably something in the mix of ingredients I guess.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Just alternative to probiotics.. One of our Corgi's is prone to pancreatitis. Vet put him on 1 tsp of no fat yogurt ea meal. We added our golden and other corgi, so all three are on it. One year and the "clear the house" gas issues are non existent. Stools are great. Ask your vet about it.


----------

